# Blood Tracking Lights... Do They Really Work? Which Do You Prefer?



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I've read in some other threads on here about various methods for blood tracking. Last weekend a good buddy of mine shot what he called the biggest deer he's ever had in bow range. The shot was about 30 yards from a tree stand into a bean stuble field. The shot was a clean pass-thru, as his arrow as only about 10 feet behind where he hit it. We had good blood, at or around the point of impact. This blood was kind of bubbly and lighter, so we figured at least one lung was hit. We followed the blood to where he last saw the deer go into the trees. About 50 yards into the trees, the blood trail just quit. By this time it was dark, so we left and came back the next morning. We looked and looked, but it was like the blood trail just plain stopped. We continued to look for a few hours, but never found anything. 

So this brings me to my question. Are there any of the Blood tracking lights out there that anyone has used and actually worked? I have looked at the Gerber Carnivor, the Primos Blood Hunter, and the Black Ice from Browning. Before I invest I'd like to hear some feed-back. I've also heard of the old Coleman Lantern trick. All I have ever used was my flashlight/headlamp and I've had pretty good luck that way. However if there is anything out there that would help me find a downed critter, I'd be interested. Because I hate leaving a wounded animal in the field....

Sorry in advance for being so long winded! Your opinions/stories would be much appriciated! Thanks!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

The Coleman lantern is the best I have used. 

You can buy "training" Luminol from police supply stores as well. It is the same as regular Luminol, but it eliminates the possibility of DNA testing the sample.


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

Do you then need to use a black light or something similar to make the Luminal Floress???


----------



## Hogstabber (Aug 3, 2005)

*lantern trick*

what is the lantern trick you speak of?

and what lights do you prefer.....just helping you out here bud!


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

The lantern "trick" isn't really a trick I guess... Just been told that using an old style Coleman Lantern works well. I guess something in the properties of the light they put off seems to make blood more visible than say a flashlight...


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't want to hi-jack your thread but we hunters need to work on keeping a contact of a tracking dog or train your own. Save your deer livers, hearts, and some blood and teach your dog to track if it is a working dog. We have many here in Texas that do this and they work wonders. What you cannot see they can smell and will take you to your dead deer. Here are some links

The best book there is on the subject.
http://www.born-to-track.com/book/order-info.htm

http://www.born-to-track.com/links.htm

http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I've got 2 Lab's... They both hunt upland game real well, so maybe your on to something there! Thanks for the links!


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

Your welcome Stalley,

If you get that book I list you will find that he discusses the Famous Tara plantation of 27,000 acres in Georgia I think. They only use labs and they are outstanding at find the deer. 

I know of one guy here in Texas that has a lab that is really great. You have the dog, you do not need a blood hound. 

Call some friends and have them get you a deer liver, heart, some blood in a zip lock bag keep it fresh in the freezer, and get part of a deer hide with some legs. 

Go out to the woods and drag that liver on a rope, use a stick with a sponge screwed on a stick and dab a little blood along the way every yard or so. Then you will put the hide, on the final resting place (down wind of where the dog starts) and the liver or parts of the liver so he can eat it and a leg. Let him have the liver and the leg and go crazy when he drags you to it praising him. 

I would drag the liver and drop blood before dark then let it age over night. Come back the next morning and put the hide out down wind of the dog where he can't air scent it at the end of the trail. Wear rubber boots so you don't leave your scent. 

Then take him to the initail spot where to begin. I would make the trail about 200 yards or shorter if he does not get it. Make sure to drag in a straight line for 50 yards or so, then take a 90 degree turn and go another 60 yards and make another 90 degree turn. Make sure you know where the turns are. Mark them if needed on trees so when he over shoots you can ask him look. If he scents live deer he may take off. Do not drag the hide, you want him tracking blood. Keep him / her on a leash about 30 feet long of mountain climbing rope. 

Check your state to make sure it is legal to track deer with a dog on a leash or off leash. Good luck.

RD


----------



## Mathewsfan (Feb 8, 2004)

*back to your question*

the primos model works very well, I've been told the Carnivore is junk.


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Used the carnivore the other night tracking a doe. Ended up cutting it off and did better with a regular streamlight. Haven't tried the primos model yet.


----------



## BDP21 (Dec 7, 2005)

we've used several tracking lights. One cheapy, when that didn't work we spent 150 on one and that didnt work well either. Your better off using a lantern. Dogs work the best though IMO


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

stalley said:


> The lantern "trick" isn't really a trick I guess... Just been told that using an old style Coleman Lantern works well. I guess something in the properties of the light they put off seems to make blood more visible than say a flashlight...


That's exactly right. You use a Coleman Lantern that burns gas not propane. I have done it for years and have never found anything that works better.


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

old Graybeard said:


> That's exactly right. You use a Coleman Lantern that burns gas not propane. I have done it for years and have never found anything that works better.


Does the Coleman Lantern method make small drips stand out more, than say just a flashlight?


----------



## Hogstabber (Aug 3, 2005)

you mean the coleman duel fuel lantern that can burn gasoline?


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

I mean just a good old Double mantel Coleman lantern that burns Coleman fuel. You can even buy shields for them that help direct the light in one focused direction. It will make even the smallest drops light up and glow. Of course it isn't gonna fit in a pocket or fanny pack but I keep one handy in my truck during the entire hunting season.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*check out my review*

here is the link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375824

NH1


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Too bad that is illegal in many States north of the Mason Dixon line.



ranchdog said:


> I don't want to hi-jack your thread but we hunters need to work on keeping a contact of a tracking dog or train your own. Save your deer livers, hearts, and some blood and teach your dog to track if it is a working dog. We have many here in Texas that do this and they work wonders. What you cannot see they can smell and will take you to your dead deer. Here are some links
> 
> The best book there is on the subject.
> http://www.born-to-track.com/book/order-info.htm
> ...


----------



## LAX Bowhunter (Oct 12, 2007)

For as long as I can remember we have always used Coleman lanterns. We put tin foil on one side of the lantern's glass to better direct the light. I have never heard anything positive about the fancy "blood-tracking" lights, and make sure you check your state laws before running after the deer with a dog. I know it is illegal in Wisconsin.


----------



## Matches (Mar 6, 2007)

LAX Bowhunter said:


> For as long as I can remember we have always used Coleman lanterns. We put tin foil on one side of the lantern's glass to better direct the light. I have never heard anything positive about the fancy "blood-tracking" lights, and make sure you check your state laws before running after the deer with a dog. I know it is illegal in Wisconsin.


Wrong!!!!

In Wisconsin, as long as the dog is kept on a leash, and you are not carrying a weapon, it is perfectly legal to use a dog to help locate a wounded deer. Check out the FAQ section of the DNR website. Maybe this link will work??

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/wildlife/faq/dog/Q2.htm


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

I think Illinois also allows as long as the dog is on a leash and no weapon. Sadly though, someone or a dog is going to seriously hurt one day when that giant 250 lb buck mortally wounded charges the dog or the hunter. With no weapon it will turn out bad.

But I guess being allowed to track is a start.

RD


----------



## wildlands (Oct 8, 2005)

The coleman lanterns put off a very white light that helps blood stand out. The next best thing and what a bunch of us with tracking dogs use is a good old coonlight. Mine is only a 6 volt but several of the guys I know use the big 24 volt lights. Very bright and makes the blood stand out. Also allows the hands to be free. But again not something that you just throw in the pack and have with you all the time. 

I wish the mods could find a place to make these stickies but here are 2 great links to check on tracking laws with dogs or find a tracker with a dog.
The only thing out of date on the state reg section that I know of is that Missouri just made it official to track with a leashed tracking dogs. I just getting ready to send the info on to have the web site changed.

http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/find-map.php find a tracker link

http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/state-reg.php state regs link


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks Wildlands,


Maybe we should jump off this thread and start a new one. Sorry to hi jack this one. I cannot start it tonight. Got to get to bed, off to work at 4:15am......

RD


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

We use a Coleman lantern with tin foil in the back half of the lantern globe. The tin foil seems to focus the light back to the ground and keeps it out of your eyes. Does the trick...


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

the gerber light sucks!! Its just that simple--don't waste your money!


----------



## 20dollar (Jan 2, 2005)

get a dog...... no more looking for tiny specks in middle of night with a light that the batteries are going to die on anyway just before a rain. a dog will take you straight to dead deer.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I have been using Coleman lanterns for years and went to the propane lanterns quite a few years ago and will never look back as I have found nothing that will come even close when tracking. :thumb:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I too suggest a tracking dog ive been working with my Pitbull ive heard they are like a 50/50 either theyll track or wont. She found all the pieces of liver I put out and she even tracked me to a spot I was scouting she had her nose to the ground and walked right to me. Hope to shoot a deer soon and take her on the trail even its a double lung hit to see how she does. Ive heard alot of people use a piece of tin foil in the back of a latern to make it brighter and it seems to work even better then just the lattern alone because it pushes the light foreword.


----------



## C.Y. (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont know why but a lantern works great. It seems like a bright concentrated light makes the blood harder to see.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

hands down the best flashlight i've ever used for tracking deer is a 
"surefire g2" on fresh batteries it lights up the ground like it's daylight. and it's real good for watching out in fron of you for the body. it cast a beam at least 100 yards like a spot light. i would be lost with out mine, i have no idea how i used to track deer before i had it. plus they're cheaper than fancy tracking lights


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*tracking*

Another old timer here.

Coleman 228E lantern deos it for me.

I have rebuilt and keep 6 old single fuel (white gas) Colemans around.

Use them fishing alot. And when I'm alone at the cabin for inside lighting. When alone I don't even bother with the generator.

Seems you get the right kind of light, better intensity, and a wide beam. All that helps alot. Plus, when you do locate the animal, you have plenty of light to field dress it.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Coleman


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

The PRIMOS Bloodhunter works much better than any other tracking light. The crossover of red and green light really makes the blood jump out. Customers are very happy with how they work.


----------



## wildlands (Oct 8, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> hands down the best flashlight i've ever used for tracking deer is a
> "surefire g2" on fresh batteries it lights up the ground like it's daylight. and it's real good for watching out in fron of you for the body. it cast a beam at least 100 yards like a spot light. i would be lost with out mine, i have no idea how i used to track deer before i had it. plus they're cheaper than fancy tracking lights


Bowgod I have a G2 as my backup light and to inspect little spots we find. The kight is very bright and intense. They make a great light but the batteries do not last that long. 1 hr give or take a little and tey are shot. I keep extra batteries with me while we are tracking.


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> hands down the best flashlight i've ever used for tracking deer is a
> "surefire g2" on fresh batteries it lights up the ground like it's daylight. and it's real good for watching out in fron of you for the body. it cast a beam at least 100 yards like a spot light. i would be lost with out mine, i have no idea how i used to track deer before i had it. plus they're cheaper than fancy tracking lights


Yep, this is what I use too along with a coleman lantern. But with a dog it is not good to use the lantern. The smell the lantern gives off will mess with the dogs nose. You must then use a **** hunting light and the Surefire G2. Oh and Cabela's sells the Surefire batteries pretty cheap. I think a 12 pack for $25.

RD


----------



## bumper (Aug 27, 2004)

A coleman lantern with half the globe covered with aluminum foil


----------



## lostinbass (May 10, 2007)

We use propane floundering lights that are similar to a Coleman lantern. They use mantles also. They half a half moon sheild that directs the light away from your eyes. You can get them along the gulf coast, but I'm not sure they are available everywhere. They work better than daylight.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> hands down the best flashlight i've ever used for tracking deer is a
> "surefire g2" on fresh batteries it lights up the ground like it's daylight. and it's real good for watching out in fron of you for the body. it cast a beam at least 100 yards like a spot light. i would be lost with out mine, i have no idea how i used to track deer before i had it. plus they're cheaper than fancy tracking lights


Another vote for the Surefire type lights. I carry 2 and extra batteries. I also carry a red led flashlight with a strap on it. I go till I find the deer or lose blood. I hang the red led light from a tree or sit it on the ground if I'm in open woods and circle the red light that's marking the last blood. When I find more blood I move the red light and keep this process going till I find the deer. Works pretty well if you're alone as you have a place to go back to last blood in the dark and the bright Surefire to look with. Batteries for the Surefire lights are a lot cheaper directly from Surefire if you buy them by the box. About a $1 each that way.


----------



## ferggie (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry but this thread was about lights not dogs.


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

tagged


----------



## thaechten (Dec 26, 2017)

Check out the bloodhound blood tracking light by Outrigger Outdoors. Great light I've had a lot of success with. 

Just saw this was an old post but oh well hope he figured it out.


----------



## popeyoung9 (Apr 20, 2012)

Old school but a coleman lantern is my favorite


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

This is what I use.


----------



## rkillar (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't think fancy lights are going to get you anywhere, I've tried a few with no success and done plenty of research on line; there's nothing suggesting there's any science behind any of that. Whoever suggested to train your dog is right on track. Buy the book, store up some deer blood and train a dog. Once you get one trained up be carful how many people you tell, the calls will be pouring in. There's only so much time during the rut


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 20, 2009)

I've shot all my deer in the morning. It makes tracking much easier. :wink:

While that is true, sometimes my boys or my hunting buddies don't cooperate and shoot them in the evening. I've used a Coleman lantern, which does work well, but I've also had pretty good luck with an LED head light or a bright, white flashlight. I've tried a few of the so-called blood tracking lights and found that they universally suck. For me, they just made the blood look black. What good is that? There are a million+ black spots to see at night. I want to see red like I do in the daylight. That's why I prefer a white light, as close to daylight color as I can get. 

One thing I would mention about the Coleman lanterns. I have an amber globe on the one I use for night fishing for catfish. It doesn't draw bugs, but it's not as good for tracking as the clear globe. 

The nit-wits in our Iowa legislature apparently feel it is better for a deer to become carrion than to be found by a dog. Until we can get that changed, we have to rely on our eyesight and the best lights we can find. Or do what I do and shoot them in the morning, lol!


----------



## BowLI (Jan 20, 2017)

Bought a black light flash light at Home Depot. Used it once. $6 works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay010385 (Dec 23, 2020)

DoeSlayer75 said:


> Too bad that is illegal in many States north of the Mason Dixon line.


You are correct!! Here in PA you will go to jail for trying to bring in a dog to help. It's a dumb rule but whatever...... they would rather waste the deer than let your 4 legged friend help you out!


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

It’s all about the spectrum. A high CRI flashlight works well. And the lantern is great because the spectrum is good for blood. As others have said it makes it pop. A bluish light or one with a low CRI makes blood look dull and brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Jay010385 said:


> You are correct!! Here in PA you will go to jail for trying to bring in a dog to help. It's a dumb rule but whatever...... they would rather waste the deer than let your 4 legged friend help you out!


You bumped an old thread, but I also believe you can use dogs in pa now


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Aug 8, 2020)

You could "technically" call this a blood tracking light if you stretch it. 
It's a Seek thermal XR. A thermal camera that attaches to your smart phone. It works wonders if you filter out lower temps. You can see a cottontail 100 yards out in a field and a fresh deer kill glows like a christmas tree in a thicket. I once helped a friend track a deer that'd been backstrap shot (the conclusion afterwards) about 3 hours after the blood trail ended we saw a big bodied deer on the camera hop away which lead us to believe he'd be fine (searched the next day too and no luck).


----------

